# Name Your Favourite Fish!



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

*I would like to know everyone's favourite fish...

Can be your freshwater or saltwater with an actual pic or internet one!

I am about to setup a 150 Gallon planted tank and just want ideas on larger (4"+) plant-safe fish to put in it...

I am liking a large group of bosemani rainbows *


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that would look nice.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Flagtail / Semaprochilodus / Fei Feng


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a toss up for me... these two are my favorite...

L25 Scarlet - 17" super red female









And the blue eye panaque


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I love sturgeons, but you can't exactly keep them in your average household aquarium 
Don't know what happened with the first pic, but it gave me a good excuse to find my own pic! This is from Vancouver Aquarium last year 









Or maybe one of these platinum aros


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

eternity302- Nice! That flagtail looks huge! maybe its just the tank....

Charles - ooo, nice places I was think a blue phantom or something exotic 

Bulldog - Sturgeon, yeah right. lol can't see your pic though... I do like that aro... uhoh


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Panaque (L239):










Blue Phantom (L128):










And Blue Eye Pleco of course (that's Charles' hand, taken from my Blackberry):


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I love big friendly cichlids, like my FH .


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is an endlicheri


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

All very nice looking fish there.... definitely gonna get myself a blue phantom pleco for sure!  Who's selling?!?!

Bulldog: I actually was looking for something different there! I thought that was a shark loll it looks huge..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> All very nice looking fish there.... definitely gonna get myself a blue phantom place for sure!  Who's selling?!?!


try there.... Canadian Aquatics I heard they have a few


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> try there.... Canadian Aquatics I heard they have a few


LOL Charles!!
=) Yes, the Pleco King has em~


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

That is truly a beautiful fish 



eternity302 said:


> Flagtail / Semaprochilodus / Fei Feng


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> That is truly a beautiful fish


I AGREE!  Been staring at this tank for ages! I even saved all his photos!
I'm raising a few babies right now =) just praying they'll grow up to be that giant!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine's would be the Emperor Angelfish. Had the pleasure of owning one some years back and watched it change its colours from a juvenile to an adult. Simply spectacular!
Emperor angelfish, Pomacanthus imperator


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

New Fav! lol they look so happy and innocent 

Name is Axolotl - Mud Puppy


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

mine is definitely channa barca...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd name it John.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

for me it would have to be either demasoni








or moba frontosa








or, a cuttlefish







which im told you cant get because they are endangered yet you can still buy bags of them frozen at superstore and i hear in asian countries you can pick out your cuttlefish before eating it, despite them being quite intelligent. if anybody here knows how to get one of these as a pet pm me!

or a peacock mantis shrimp


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

alym said:


> I'd name it John.


Hah, you.... very clever 

I prefer Carlos


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ive always wanted a jellyfish. that would be my fav. lol, but im sure that will change... theres too many fish to love out there


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> ive always wanted a jellyfish. that would be my fav. lol, but im sure that will change... theres too many fish to love out there


there was actually a special on last night about jellyfish and how theyre takin over alot of parts of the ocean. its cool that their skin shoots out little harpoons with 15G's of accelleration (same as a bullet)
apparently japan has some that are up to 450KG and japan was trying to kill them with big nets that cut them up, turns out when you do that they release all their eggs and sperms and make millions more lol

spose japan needs to do more ocean research and less harvesting lol

oh another cool thing i just remembered, the special showed jellyfish eyes, they actually have 4 pairs of eyes complete with pupils that face inwards and theyre able to make "conscious" decisions to avoid obstacles such as a black or red pipe in the tank, altho they have no official brain to process the information.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Jellyfish*



Crazy_NDN said:


> ive always wanted a jellyfish. that would be my fav. lol, but im sure that will change... theres too many fish to love out there


Speaking of jellyfish, freshwater jelly is my fav. But is there any source in Canada would have them?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Jamit said:


> Speaking of jellyfish, freshwater jelly is my fav. But is there any source in Canada would have them?


my bio lab at school brings in jellies from the local waters regularly, theyre not freshwater tho and youd need a chiller on your tank i think.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

after getting the l-144 pleco from mykiss yesterday, it is now one of me and my wifes favorite fishies


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my African cichlids, hard to pick a favourite, but the Livingstonii and Placidchromis Elektra are some of the most beautiful fish in my tanks!

Shell dwellers like Lamprologus Ocellatus get character points though, small fish with huge personality!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Plenty of jellyfish in Canada! I don't know about freshwater though.

I'm from New Brunswick, where the water temperature at the beach reaches 28C-30C in the summer... Warmest waters north of the Carolinas. You wouldn't need a chiller, but they are saltwater. I've been stung by litle SOBs enough to know that there is no shortage, but I'm not sure if you can legally harvest them. There are some jellyfish that would look awesome in a tank though, little irridescent ones that glow!

I used to surf a lot in Nova Scotia and we actually had Blue Bottles (Man-o-war) washing up on the beach one September!

I don't know too much about jellyfish in BC, but the Vancouver Aquarium has some awesome displays.



Jamit said:


> Speaking of jellyfish, freshwater jelly is my fav. But is there any source in Canada would have them?





Mferko said:


> my bio lab at school brings in jellies from the local waters regularly, theyre not freshwater tho and youd need a chiller on your tank i think.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocolate Gourami! They move their eyes and have such great personality!

chocolate gourami - Google Search


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> New Fav! lol they look so happy and innocent
> 
> Name is Axolotl - Mud Puppy


I don't think axolotl are fish but an amphibian.

Title should be change "name your favorite aquatic animal".

My favorite fish


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> there was actually a special on last night about jellyfish and how theyre takin over alot of parts of the ocean. its cool that their skin shoots out little harpoons with 15G's of accelleration (same as a bullet)
> apparently japan has some that are up to 450KG and japan was trying to kill them with big nets that cut them up, turns out when you do that they release all their eggs and sperms and make millions more lol
> 
> spose japan needs to do more ocean research and less harvesting lol
> ...


oh yeah i watched that last night it was really interesting, i never knew about the whole eyes thing til i saw that.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL Charles!!
> =) Yes, the Pleco King has em~


2wheelsx2 is the current KING of plecos as Charles doesn't count. He sells them. Lol! Sorry Charles.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I don't think axolotl are fish but an amphibian.
> 
> Title should be change "name your favorite aquatic animal".
> 
> My favorite fish


Well the only reason they are classified as amphibians is because they do morph ( if that's the right word ) into a salamander. But very few do, and they ones that don't are fully aquatics.

So they could be considered more of a fish than an amphibian.

I also don't see how your post is relevant to the topic. I obviously created this thread to show off everyones living fish.

Note: sort of a lame attempt at being funny as well ruins the topic. IMO.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> Well the only reason they are classified as amphibians is because they do morph ( if that's the right word ) into a salamander. But very few do, and they ones that don't are fully aquatics.
> 
> So they could be considered more of a fish than an amphibian.


Three toed amphiuma, two toed amphiuma, fly river turtle, african claw frogs and surinam frogs are fully aquatic so are they considered as fish as well? Three toed amphiuma and two toed amphiuma are more fish like behavior compare to axolotl and very similar to a lungfish with is a true fish, but amphiuma are considered as amphibians.

You should know animal classification then.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Three toed amphiuma, two toed amphiuma, fly river turtle, african claw frogs and surinam frogs are fully aquatic so are they considered as fish as well? Three toed amphiuma and two toed amphiuma are more fish like behavior compare to axolotl and very similar to a lungfish with is a true fish, but amphiuma are considered as amphibians.
> 
> You should know animal classification then.


...Please read over what I wrote more carefully. I really don't want to start an arguement and for your sake as well...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> ...Please read over what I wrote more carefully. I really don't want to start an arguement and for your sake as well...


No need for arguement axolotl is not a fish.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> No need for arguement axolotl is not a fish.


Bah who cares... its a cool creature and you can keep it in a fishtank!

My favorite fish:










The butterfly tail goldfish. Beauty in the making since 300 AD.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> 2wheelsx2 is the current KING of plecos as Charles doesn't count. He sells them. Lol! Sorry Charles.


LOL!
I have yet to see 2wheelsx2 collection, but definitely heard it's crazy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL!
> I have yet to see 2wheelsx2 collection, but definitely heard it's crazy!


You can come see them when you get the CO2 stuff.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite fish of mine would be Apistogramma Nijsseni.A beautiful dwarf cichlid with amazing colour and active breeding behaviour.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well my fave fish at the moment is my retic stingray....


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Clown loach all the way, they have way to much personality, very entertaining.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You can come see them when you get the CO2 stuff.


Thank you Thank you! =) and as I said.. I'm bring a camera!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Our Murphy (Flagtail / Semaprochilodus / Fei Feng) is definately our favorite fish. The picture that Eternity302 posted is a picture of Murphy. That was a while ago in the 75 gallon when he was actually quite small! Right now he's about 15 inches and in our 180 gallon tank. Looking gorgeous as usual! Here is a picture of when we bought him at 4 inches. So cute and little!

I also love our male L144 plecos with their huge head of bristles.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

anessa said:


> Our Murphy (Flagtail / Semaprochilodus / Fei Feng) is definately our favorite fish. The picture that Eternity302 posted is a picture of Murphy. That was a while ago in the 75 gallon when he was actually quite small! Right now he's about 15 inches and in our 180 gallon tank. Looking gorgeous as usual! Here is a picture of when we bought him at 4 inches. So cute and little!
> 
> I also love our male L144 plecos with their huge head of bristles.


OMG!!!! 
You're the owner of Murphy?
I am truly amazed with your most astonishing tanks! =) You've completely inspired me in planted tanks and phoenix!
I bought these fish just cuz of your pictures! And i think i have almost everyone of those pictures you've posted online saved on my desktop! =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops, btw... I have a new favourite fish that I just found few days ago on another forum!

Sharktopus


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Oops, btw... I have a new favourite fish that I just found few days ago on another forum!
> 
> Sharktopus


LOL. Now that's a true monster


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

anessa said:


> Our Murphy (Flagtail / Semaprochilodus / Fei Feng) is definately our favorite fish. The picture that Eternity302 posted is a picture of Murphy. That was a while ago in the 75 gallon when he was actually quite small! Right now he's about 15 inches and in our 180 gallon tank. Looking gorgeous as usual! Here is a picture of when we bought him at 4 inches. So cute and little!
> 
> I also love our male L144 plecos with their huge head of bristles.


I see your pleco is guarding some eggs there 
Congrats ^^


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

NICE Lmao.... good stuff


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

By far my favorite fish is my fahaka puffer Homer


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

From my past and present experience only.

Favorite fish to watch - Clown Loaches (Bozo and Binky)

Favorite fish to feed by hand, eat all my plants and chill with FAVORITE FISH, thank you anessa- Uarus (Spike and Ike) 

Favorite scrap with my own fish - 5" colbalt (Blue) versus 5" yellow Lab (Ted)= Tie and then the damn Red Zebra (Ray) took over cause the two alphas were out of commission.

Dumb fish award - Tin foil Barbs (bozly and the angels x3) 

Closest to having a dog award - Oscar (Oscar - original)

Most likely to breed in a bucket while repairing a tank - Convicts

Most likely to keep my tank spotless "ty" - Bristlenose (nemesis)

Most likely never to be seen in the tank even though i've had him for a year and seen him about 10 times - Bumble Bee Catfish (honey)

Finally, Most likely to swim upside down and splash and knock the tank apart while playing at night (feather fin squeaker) - surrey


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

1) HBRTG
2)flowerhorn,
3)FRT
4)Knife
5)clown loach


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

A group of frontosas...especially the zaires.


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

Otocinclus Affinis, I just love those guys and can't wait to get some more


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i personally enjoy watching schools of neons tetras, cardinal tetras and other small fishes...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus. Any strain, variety, wild or domestic


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have anyone read the first page? (Please post picture) From the internet or your personal~


----------

